
Amazon CEO Bezos Faces Season of Worsts as Losses Mount - coreymgilmore
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2014-10-23/amazon-ceo-bezos-faces-season-of-worsts-as-losses-mount
======
paulhauggis
Amazon barely makes a profit. They are an anomaly from the dot-com days. The
fact that they aren't making as many sales doesn't surprise me.

I buy in bulk from Amazon on a monthly basis. In the entire month of
September, I almost couldn't order anything because of the errors during
checkout. Just looking at the marketplace (and looking through the seller
forums), many, many sellers were having problems (and sales dropped
dramatically). Amazon denied this of course.

If you start selling a lot of a certain product, Amazon will eventually
compete with you by going to your supplier and buying products in bulk..and
selling these products at a lower price. At some point, you may be asked to
"prove" your are a legitimate seller by providing all of your "suppliers". Why
there hasn't been a class-action lawsuit against them is beyond me.

They have been tightening the ropes on many of the categories and pushing out
all of the smaller sellers. If you get pushed out, you basically lose your
entire business and customers in a split second (you aren't allowed to contact
any of your customers directly anyway or get their real email addresses).

Selling on Amazon does nothing to actually further your business along and is
like building a house on quick sand.

Amazon constantly abuses their monopoly position and deserves to be driven out
of business.

Bezos has also been pushing for the Internet tax. Why? Because small companies
won't be able to keep up with all of the regulations.

------
natch
I wonder how many customers did what I did, and cancelled Prime when they
jacked the price up. With a corresponding decrease in purchases.

The collection of bad movies the increased membership fees help pay for was
not making the service more enticing.

